# Top AKC Agility GSD's for 2009 - CONGRATS!!



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

<span style="color: #3366FF">(sorry about all the ........ had to use them to format)</span>

THE AMERICAN KENNEL CLUB Report Date: 07/15/2009

December 2009 AKC Agility Invitational for German Shepherd Dogs

Qualifying Period Starting July 01, 2008 and ending June 30, 2009

Events Processed Through Wednesday, July 1, 2009



Rank...Name....................................................... Class.....Formula Value

1... MACH4 Blitza Vom Ronin HausMXF....................... REG..... 2,146

2... MACH3 Misty Blue MXF...................................... REG..... 1,919

3... MACH Becca My Delightful Destiny VCD2 RN MXF.... REG......1,387

4... MACH2 F Kaska Sonador Vom Kraftwerk OF........... REG..... 1,243

5... MACH Hausjoellas Fantom MXF........................... REG..... 1,056

6... MACH2 Bonjon's Cadance Ad Traumblick RN NAP NJP MXF.. REG..... 1,038

7... MACH2 Kiahaus' Fast And Furious OF................... REG..... 922

8... MACH3 Njgsdr's Draven's Hangman's Fury CD OF.... REG..... 864

9... MACH Y'Caeli Of Turkey Hill CD RA NAP MXF.......... REG..... 711

10.. MACH3 Ringo OF............................................. REG..... 611

11.. MACH Blackthorn's Deva XF.............................. REG..... 596

12.. <span style="color: #CC33CC">MACH Beretta Vom Wildhaus MXF</span>...................... REG..... 595

13.. MACH Divvie My Gift From God CDX NAP XF......... REG..... 589

14.. Ezra Vom Motta UD RE PT MX MXJ XF................ REG..... 580

15.. Kip RN MX MXJ............................................... REG..... 575

16.. MACH3 Lavasky Vom Malone Jerome OAP OJP OF.. REG..... 548

17.. Blitzen's Ancient Thunder MX MXJ XF.................. REG..... 536

18.. MACH Chief NF................................................ REG..... 498

19.. Bonjon Dizzy Gin Fiz Dschungel AX MXJ NF............ REG..... 430

20.. Velociraptor Jasper CD MX MXJ XF...................... REG..... 427

21.. Caesar Vom Haus Beal CD MX MXJ...................... REG..... 412

22.. MACH Emma Buettner Von Cullman VCD2 UDX2 RAE.. REG.. 396

23.. MACH Becka Zet Eurosportu XF......................... REG..... 369

24.. Regalwise I'm A Sky Pilot MX MXJ NF.................. REG..... 357

25.. MACH Radar V Haus Safko ............................... REG..... 343
























Congrats to all!


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

Great job everyone and everydog!!!!















Congrats from CJ, Stella, Mom, Dad, and David


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yippe!! There is Bretta and Draven again!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Fantastic!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Way to go!!!!!!


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Congratulations to you and all the other GSDs for a great year!


----------



## Divvie2004 (May 15, 2009)

I know this is late in coming but CONGRATS Maggie on your MACH and ranking. Divvie had a broken toe part of the year so we did not get to compete as much as we did the year before. Will we see you at nationals in March 0210? Divvie and I will probably be ending our AKC agility then because of money but I hope to be able to run a little USDAA next year.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

THIS year the Nationals is in Ohio, which I can pretend is close and attend.

Next year, 2010, I think I can't pretend is going to be close....

BTW, look how close the numbers are for dogs 10 -15! All within spitting distance so shows how great that grouping is!


----------



## Divvie2004 (May 15, 2009)

I was talking about the AKC agility nationals to be held in Tulsa. Sorry I did not make that clear.


----------

